#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  ASTM D1250 - 08 Standard Guide for Use of the Petroleum Measurement Tables

## s@ndy

Hi 



Anyone having ASTM D1250 - 08 Standard Guide for Use of the Petroleum Measurement Tables

Please shareSee More: ASTM D1250 - 08 Standard Guide for Use of the Petroleum Measurement Tables

----------


## mkhurram79

Checkout this thread by me.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## me_atta

> Checkout this thread by me.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hi mkhurram79,

I tried download ******* for complete ASTM-2004 but stuck at 12% (217MB of 1709MB). However, I can share here the complete ASTM-2004 index list. If anyone has already complete 1709MB kindly share it. thanks

ASTM-2004 index: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM-2004 full content: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bajwa75

Please share complete ASTM-2009, DIN-2009,BS-2009 and CH-2009

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hi 
> 
> Anyone having ASTM D1250 - 08 Standard Guide for Use of the Petroleum Measurement Tables
> 
> Please share



Please check to API STANDARD 2540 or Chapter 1 1.1 -Volume Correction
Factors Volume X-Background, Development, and Program Documentation 
in thred MPMS posted by Mohamed

----------


## curiousguy

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Older version.. see if it helps

----------


## kircon

try this
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kuttybalu

Dear Kircon,
Thank you for your upload of ASTM D1250-08. Do you have ASTM volume 5, Petroleum product analysis. Kindly up load it .I will be great full to you.

----------


## f81aa

curiousguy and kircon, thanks for sharing

----------


## mirro

can you please guys upload D1250-08 Standard Guide for Use of the Petroleum Measurement Tables again. all links are dead.

Thanks in advance

----------


## ghartman

I need a quick reference to the D1250-08 guide to look up a handful of corrected API's and VCF's.. I too would appreciate anyone's help.. Thanks!

----------


## shaily

file is expied
pl upload again

----------


## ghartman

I am working on a few data points where I need to calculate the corrected API (@ 60F) from an observed API which was taken at a different temperature for crude oil. I also need to calcualte corrected volume as well for which I believe I understand I need the VCF (Volume Correction Factors). 



I understand that "*Adjunct to D1250 Petroleum Measurement Tables  Volume I*" contains Table 5A: Generalized Crude Oils, Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60F and Table 6A: Generalized Crude Oils, Correction of Volume to 60F Against API Gravity.

I also understand that "*Adjunct to D1250 Petroleum Measurement Tables  Volume X*" contains Background, Development, and Computer Documentation and that Volume X actually has the algorithms and equations published for calculating and approximating all of the tables published in the 12 volume Adjunct set.

I don't know how many pages there are to Tables 5A and 6A in Volume 1 but that is what I believe I need. Even better would be the algorithms/equations that generate these particular tables for which I understand is published in Volume 10.

*Can someone help me with this??*

I only need this data for a one time set of calculations..

Thanks to whoever can help me with this!!
GregSee More: ASTM D1250 - 08 Standard Guide for Use of the Petroleum Measurement Tables

----------


## nubimod

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Older version.. see if it helps



please re-upload the file.
file was expired.

----------


## Nabilia

D 1250 - 04 Standard Guide for Use of the Petroleum Measurement Tables
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

144.8mb 
Chapter 11 - Volume Correction Factors
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

These are all I have, please update and add to these on this thread

API MPMS 11.1 Addendum 1 9/2007
API MPMS 11.1.1, Volume Correction Factors 8/1980 (R 8/1987) - TABLES 5A & 6A-Generalized Crude Oil and JP-4 
API MPMS 11.1.2, Volume Correction Factors 8/1980 (R 8/1987) - TABLE 5B-Generalized Products Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60F TABLE 6B-Generalized Products Correction of Volume to 60F Against API Gravity at 60F 2540
API MPMS 11.1.3, 1/1995 TABLE 6C, TABLE 54C
API MPMS 11.1.10, 8/1980 Background, Development, and Program Documentation
API MPMS 11.1.11-12, 7/1982 Petroleum Measurement Tables - Intraconversion Between Volume Measures and Density Measures
API MPMS 11.1.14, 1/1982 Table 53D & 54D Lubricating Oils Correction
API MPMS 11.2.1, 8/1984 Compressibility Factors for Hydrocarbons; 0-90&#186;API Gravity Range
API MPMS 11.2.1, 10/1984 Errata
API MPMS 11.2.1, 11.2.1M, 11.2.3 and 11.2.3M 8/1984 Computer Tape Information and Documentation
API MPMS 11.2.5, Physical Properties Data 9/2007 - A Simplified Vapor Pressure Correlation for Commercial NGLs foreword only
API MPMS 11.5.1, Physical Properties Data 3/2009 Section 5Density/Weight/Volume Intraconversion Part 1Conversions of API Gravity at 60 F Adjunct to; ASTM D1250-08 and IP 200/08
API MPMS 11.5.2, Physical Properties Data 3/2009 Section 5Density/Weight/Volume Intraconversion Part 2Conversions for Relative Density (60/60 F) Adjunct to; ASTM D1250-08 and IP 200/08
API MPMS 11.5.3, Physical Properties Data 3/2009 Section 5Density/Weight/Volume Intraconversion Part 3Conversions for Absolute Density at 15 C Adjunct to; ASTM D1250-08 and IP 200/08


See...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

for individual files

----------


## aguenena

Please re-upload ASTM D1250-08
We need it urgently

----------


## masboy

Here you go  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

masboy, thanks but he's looking for 2008 not 1980

----------


## masboy

Nabillia you are right my mistake. Dont seem to have it though. Is this 2008 basically a software add-in?

----------


## Nabilia

> Nabillia you are right my mistake. Dont seem to have it though. Is this 2008 basically a software add-in?



My guess is that is new, I already posted a 2004 one above.

----------


## Nabilia

From the ASTM site...    **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*ASTM D1250*

Significance and Use
The expanded limits of API MPMS Chapter 11.12004/Adjunct to IP 200/04/Adjunct to ASTM D 125004 (ADJD1250CD) are defined in a mixture of terms of customary and metric units. Table 1 shows the defining limits and their associated units in bold italics. Also shown in Table 1 are the limits converted to their equivalent units (and, in the case of the densities, other base temperatures).

Note that only the precision levels of the defining values shown in Table 1 are correct. The other values showing converted units have been rounded to the significant digits shown; as rounded values, they may numerically fall just outside of the actual limits established by the defining values.

Table 2 provides a cross-reference between the historical table designations and the corresponding section in API MPMS Chapter 11.12004/Adjunct to IP 200/04/Adjunct to ASTM D 125004 (ADJD1250CD). Note that procedure paragraphs 11.1.6.3 (U.S. customary units) and 11.1.7.3 (metric units) provide methods for correcting on-line density measurements from live conditions to base conditions and then to compute CTPL factors for continuous volume corrections to base conditions.

4.4 When a glass hydrometer is used to measure the density of a liquid, special corrections must be made to account for the thermal expansion of the glass when the temperature is different from that at which the hydrometer was calibrated. The 1980 CTL Tables had generalized equations to correct glass hydrometer readings, and these corrections were part of the printed odd-numbered tables. However, detailed procedures to correct a glass hydrometer reading are beyond the scope of API MPMS Chapter 11.12004/Adjunct to IP 200/04/Adjunct to ASTM D 125004 (ADJD1250CD). The user should refer to the appropriate sections of API MPMS Chapter 9 or other appropriate density/hydrometer standards for guidance.

4.5 The set of correlations given in API MPMS Chapter 11.12004/Adjunct to IP 200/04/Adjunct to ASTM D 125004 (ADJD1250CD) is intended for use with petroleum fluids comprising either crude oils, refined products, or lubricating oils that are single-phase liquids under normal operating conditions. The liquid classifications listed here are typical terms used in the industry, but local nomenclature may vary. The list is illustrative and is not meant to be all-inclusive.

4.6 Crude OilsA crude oil is considered to conform to the commodity group Generalized Crude Oils if its density falls in the range between approximately 10API to 100API. Crude oils that have been stabilized for transportation or storage purposes and whose API gravities lie within that range are considered to be part of the Crude Oil group. Also, aviation jet B (JP-4) is best represented by the Crude Oil correlation.

4.7 Refined ProductsA refined product is considered to conform to the commodity group of Generalized Refined Products if the fluid falls within one of the refined product groups. Note the product descriptors are generalizations. The commercial specification ranges of some products may place their densities partly within an adjacent class (for example, a low density diesel may lie in the jet fuel class). In such cases, the product should be allocated to the class appropriate to its density, not its descriptor. The groups are defined as follows:

4.7.1 GasolineMotor gasoline and unfinished gasoline blending stock with a base density range between approximately 50API and 85API. This group includes substances with the commercial identification of: premium gasoline, unleaded gasoline, motor spirit, clear gasoline, low lead gas, motor gasoline, catalyst gas, alkylate, catalytic -----ed gasoline, naphtha, reformulated gasoline, and aviation gasoline.

4.7.2 Jet FuelsJet fuels, kerosene, and Stoddard solvents with a base density range between approximately 37API and 50API. This group includes substances with the commercial identification of: aviation kerosene K1 and K2, aviation jet A and A-1, kerosene, Stoddard solvent, JP-5 and JP-8.

4.7.3 Fuel OilsDiesel oils, heating oils, and fuel oils with a base density range between approximately 10API and 37API. This group includes substances with the commercial identification of: No. 6 fuel oil, fuel oil PA, low sulfur fuel oil, LT (low temperature) fuel oil, fuel oil, fuel oils LLS (light low sulfur), No. 2 furnace oil, furnace oil, auto diesel, gas oil, No. 2 burner fuel, diesel fuel, heating oil, and premium diesel.

4.8 Lubricating OilsA lubricating oil is considered to conform to the commodity group Generalized Lubricating Oils if it is a base stock derived from crude oil fractions by distillation or asphalt precipitation. For the purpose of API MPMS Chapter 11.12004/Adjunct to IP 200/04/Adjunct to ASTM D 125004 (ADJD1250CD), lubricating oils have initial boiling points greater than 700F (370C) and densities in the range between approximately 10API to 45API.

4.9 Special ApplicationsLiquids that are assigned the special applications category are generally relatively pure products or homogeneous mixtures with stable (unchanging) chemical composition that are derived from petroleum (or are petroleum-based with minor proportions of other constituents) and have been tested to establish a specific thermal expansion factor for the particular fluid. These tables should be considered for use when:

4.9.1 The generalized commodity groups' parameters are suspected of not adequately representing the thermal expansion properties of the liquid.

4.9.2 A precise thermal expansion coefficient can be determined by experiment. A minimum of 10 temperature/density data points is recommended to use this method. See 11.1.5.2 of API MPMS Chapter 11.12004/Adjunct to IP 200/04/Adjunct to ASTM D 125004 (ADJD1250CD) for the procedure to calculate the thermal expansion coefficient from measured density data.

4.9.3 Buyer and seller agree that, for their purpose, a greater degree of equity can be obtained using factors specifically measured for the liquid involved in the transaction.

4.9.4 Specific Examples:







4.10 Refer to paragraphs 11.1.2.4 and 11.1.2.5 in API MPMS Chapter 11.12004/Adjunct to IP 200/04/Adjunct to ASTM D 125004 (ADJD1250CD) for a complete description of the suitability of the implementation procedures for specific hydrocarbon liquids.

TABLE 1 Range LimitsA

Physical Units	Crude Oil	Refined Products	Lubricating Oils
Density, kg/m3 @ 60F	610.6 to 1163.5	610.6 to 1163.5	800.9 to 1163.5
Relative Density @ 60F	0.61120 to 1.16464	0.61120 to 1.16464	0.80168 to 1.1646
API Gravity @ 60F	100.0 to -10.0	100.0 to -10.0	45.0 to -10.0
Density, kg/m3 @ 15C	611.16 to 1163.79	611.16 to 1163.86	801.25 to 1163.85
Density, kg/m3 @ 20C	606.12 to 1161.15	606.12 to 1160.62	798.11 to 1160.71
Temperature, C	50.00 to 150.00	50.00 to 150.00	50.00 to 150.00
Temperature, F	58.0 to 302.0	58.0 to 302.0	58.0 to 302.0
Pressure, psig	0 to 1500	0 to 1500	0 to 1500
kPa (gage)	0 to 1.034  104	0 to 1.034  104	0 to 1.034  104
bar (gage)	0 to 103.4	0 to 103.4	0 to 103.4
α60, per F	230.0  10-6 to 930.0  10-6	230.0  10-6 to 930.0  10-6	230.0  10-6 to 930.0  10-6
α60, per C	414.0  10-6 to 1674.0  10-6	414.0  10-6 to 1674.0  10-6	414.0  10-6 to 1674.0  10-6
A Defining limits and their associated units appear in bold italics.

TABLE 2 Historical Table Cross-Reference

Historical Table Designation	Procedure Paragraph in Current Standard	Historical Table Designation	Procedure Paragraph in Current Standard
5 A, B & D	11.1.6.2	53 A, B & D	11.1.7.2
23 A, B, & D	11.1.6.2	59 A, B, & D	      11.1.7.2
6 A, B, C & D	11.1.6.1	54 A, B, C & D	11.1.7.1
24 A, B, C & D	11.1.6.1	60 A, B, C & D	11.1.7.1
1. Scope


1.1 The API MPMS Chapter 11.12004/Adjunct to IP 200/04/Adjunct to ASTM D 125004 (ADJD1250CD) for temperature and pressure volume correction factors for generalized crude oils, refined products, and lubricating oils, provides the algorithm and implementation procedure for the correction of temperature and pressure effects on density and volume of liquid hydrocarbons. Natural gas liquids (NGLs) and liquefied petroleum gases (LPGs) are excluded from consideration. The combination of density and volume correction factors for both temperature and pressure is collectively referred to in the standard/adjunct(s) as a Correction for Temperature and Pressure of a Liquid (CTPL). The temperature portion of this correction is termed the Correction for the effect of Temperature on Liquid (CTL), also historically known as VCF (Volume Correction Factor). The pressure portion is termed the Correction for the effect of Pressure on Liquid (CPL). As this standard will be applied to a variety of applications, the output parameters specified in this standard/adjunct(s) (CTL, Fp, CPL, and CTPL) may be used as specified in other standards.

1.2 Including the pressure correction in API MPMS Chapter 11.12004/Adjunct to IP 200/04/Adjunct to ASTM D 125004 (ADJD1250CD) represents an important change from the temperature only correction factors given in the 1980 Petroleum Measurement Tables. However, if the pressure is one atmosphere (the standard pressure) then there is no pressure correction and the standard/adjunct(s) will give CTL values consistent with the 1980 Petroleum Measurement Tables.

1.3 API MPMS Chapter 11.12004/Adjunct to IP 200/04/Adjunct to ASTM D 125004 (ADJD1250CD) covers general procedures for the conversion of input data to generate CTL, Fp, CPL, and CTPL values at the user specified base temperature and pressure (Tb, Pb). Two sets of procedures are included for computing volume correction factor: one set for data expressed in customary units (temperature in F, pressure in psig); the other for the metric system of units (temperature in C, pressure in kPa or bar). In contrast to the 1980 Petroleum Measurement Tables, the metric procedures require the procedure for customary units be used first to compute density at 60F. This value is then further corrected to give the metric output. The metric procedures now incorporate the base temperature of 20C in addition to 15C.

1.4 The procedures recognize three distinct commodity groups: crude oil, refined products, and lubricating oils. A procedure is also provided for determining volume correction for special applications where the generalized commodity groups' parameters may not adequately represent the thermal expansion properties of the liquid and a precise thermal expansion coefficient has been determined by experiment.


2. Referenced Documents

API Standards
ISO Standards


Index Terms 

crude oil; density correction; lubricants; lubricating oils; Petroleum Measurement Tables; petroleum products; volume correction; volume correction factor; API (American Petroleum Institute); Electrical insulating petroleum products; Volumetric measurement--petroleum products; Weight per unit area; ICS Number Code 75.080 (Petroleum products in general); 75.100 (Lubricants, industrial oils and related products)

----------


## 2m207

thanks,masboy!

----------


## angeljos

HELLO NABILIA:
NOT DOWNLOAD, NO ABRE LOS FILES 
Chapter 11 - Volume Correction Factors 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
PLEASE ENVIALOS A MI MAIL angeljos@gmail.com

----------


## Nabilia

> HELLO NABILIA:
> NOT DOWNLOAD, NO ABRE LOS FILES 
> Chapter 11 - Volume Correction Factors 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a link for all of them in one zip, it is big and there is a link for another thread with individual files in post #16 above. All are working, I do not send files to anyone's email, 148mb is too big to emailSee More: ASTM D1250 - 08 Standard Guide for Use of the Petroleum Measurement Tables

----------


## angeljos

Nabilia:
Please api mpms 11.5 Part 1,2 and 3 al mail
Thank you

----------


## Nabilia

API MPMS 11.5.1, Physical Properties Data 3:2009 Section 5Density:Weight:Volume Intraconversion Part 1Conversions of API Gravity at 60 F Adjunct to; ASTM D1250-08 and IP 200:08.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.5.2, Physical Properties Data 3:2009 Section 5Density:Weight:Volume Intraconversion Part 2Conversions for Relative Density (60:60 F) Adjunct to; ASTM D1250-08 and IP 200:08.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.5.3, Physical Properties Data 3:2009 Section 5Density:Weight:Volume Intraconversion Part 3Conversions for Absolute Density at 15 C Adjunct to; ASTM D1250-08 and IP 200:08.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## masboy

Hey all

If you are looking for VCF check below link  :Wink: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Brgds
Masboy

----------


## biceman

Masboy, I downloaded the spreadsheet you suggested in search of the "k" factors for the various product types.  These "k" factors are used to calculate the VCF.  

   VCF= exp(-α*∆T*(1.0+0.8*α*∆T)) where ∆T=T(actual) - T(base) and α=k0/ρ^2 + k1/ρ + k2  

The spreadsheet formulas for Crudes (6a/54a) and Refined Products (6b) all follow the above pattern; however, the formula for 54b calculates ∆T as:

   [T(actual) + 40]*1.8 - 99

Does anyone know if this is correct?  If not, anyone using the spreadsheet for 54b VCF calculations needs to fix the "Calc 6-54" worksheet.

----------


## wajid

Dear All

Will anybody reply that whether astm tables are for density conversions measured by glass hydrometer only, or density values measured by other techniques eg. oscillating tubes may be converted by these tables.

As I understand glass hydrometer (let suppose) is calibrated on 60 F and measurement temp is 77 F so we a correction factor to compensate. Second is the correction factor for volume expansion/contraction of crude oil with temperature which is to be compensated when calculating density at different temperatures.

Do ASTM tables incorporate compensation by both of above factors?

Regards

----------


## suzy

Hi

Could you anybody send me ASTM D 323 ?

----------


## suzy

Hi

Could anybody send me ASTM D 323 ?

----------


## wajid

Suzi

Your email address for ASTM d323.

----------


## wajid

I have studied and found that ASTM tables incorporate corrections from both factors. If you measure density / Specific Gravity / API Gravity by other than hydrometer then you cannot apply these factors, instead consult volume X which deals with correction factors separately for both factors. Also it suggests sub routines to develop computer based programmes. 

Is there any one to second my understandings......

----------


## Nabilia

D 323-99 Standard Test Method for Vapor Pressure of Petroleum Products (Reid Method)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tonycaden

Does anyone have the vba software for excel for calculating the volume correction factors inaccordasnce to ASTM D1250 Petroleum Measurement Tables

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you

See More: ASTM D1250 - 08 Standard Guide for Use of the Petroleum Measurement Tables

----------


## ginozky

please dear nabilia 
can you upload the next file 
astm d 1250 vol 8
please dear friend thank you

----------


## BTG

Please wajid provide me with the ASTM D323 standard, here is my e-mail: medbtg@gmail.com




> Suzi
> 
> Your email address for ASTM d323.

----------


## barrerav

Hello.!

ASTM D323 2008:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thanks !

----------


## Nestor Aquino

Hi Sir,
Please I really need this files, could you RE-upload this files in mediafire.com  , this service no dead.

thanks in advance






> 144.8mb 
> Chapter 11 - Volume Correction Factors
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## maelstormcrow

Can anyone plz post ASTM D1250 thks

----------


## foliva

please reload, because link is dead

----------


## ApKargas

Hi

Is there any update on the links? all are dead..
I need tables for VCF of light hydrocarbons (LPG cargoes).
Pls help..
Tnx

----------


## jemulator

Would someone please post MPMS Chapter 11.2.5 ?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## GeraldFup

Feminists should reconsider their role in advancing or obstructing the agendas of *** worker unions, and how their work on behalf of the many victims of ***ual violence can be continued without perpetuating the marginalization of *** performers and providers. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Support our Sponsors - Click the Links Did this video help you? 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
The Wedge Touch Mouse Surface Edition will be available on Feb. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Uzak izleyicileriniz, yuklu PowerPoint uygulamalar? 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
If that works, try it the next time you need to use endpoint. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Michaelmow

yes cinema      :Wink:  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Michaelmow

for good      :Smile:  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASTM D1250 - 08 Standard Guide for Use of the Petroleum Measurement Tables

----------


## Michaelmow

for good      :Wink:  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## saqib-khan

Hello Guys,

Does someone has excel spreadsheet designed in accordance with API MPMS Chapter 2 or ISO 7507. Please share at ssk.matsengr@gmail.com. Moreover, if some has developed or knows someone who has developed software for this purpose please let me know.

----------

